# Is any one going to Richmond



## sh33p8us (Jul 7, 2014)

This year(2014) im going to richmond for the first time it is also my first all breed champ show. So far I've been to a breed show(irish setters) and A terrier show (wire fox terrier) how much bigger should i exspect RICHMOND to be because I really don't like noisy places

I am going on sunday(gundog&utility)


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm going!! I've not been to Richmond before either!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm going to Richmond. I am not going to Paignton or Bournemouth, well I'm going to Paignton but not Starla, she started her first season last Friday.

Well at least she is in full working order.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm missing Paignton and Bournemouth too. Found out Bess wasn't pregnant the day after the closing date! I enjoyed Paignton last year and really wanted to go again. 

Why do we have bitches?


----------



## sh33p8us (Jul 7, 2014)

BessieDog said:


> I'm missing Paignton and Bournemouth too. Found out Bess wasn't pregnant the day after the closing date! I enjoyed Paignton last year and really wanted to go again.
> 
> Why do we have bitches?


How annoying (on the closing date thingy) but I'm glad I'm not only first timer at Richmond.

Which class are you entered in BessieDog


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

sh33p8us said:


> How annoying (on the closing date thingy) but I'm glad I'm not only first timer at Richmond.
> 
> Which class are you entered in BessieDog


Graduate and Post Grad. What about you?


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll be at Richmond. I expect it will be big and busy, as champ shows normally are, but not much noisier than the other shows you've been to already. Oddly enough it might even feel a little quieter to you as champ shows are spread over such a wide area and aren't as cramped in as open or breed shows can be. That's what I always find, anyway. Best of luck!


----------



## sh33p8us (Jul 7, 2014)

BessieDog said:


> Graduate and Post Grad. What about you?


graduate
but its the lowest my girl can go in she is two day too old for yearling


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

sh33p8us said:


> graduate
> but its the lowest my girl can go in she is two day too old for yearling


Two days? Ages count from the first day of the show, not the day you're entered on if that helps at all?


----------



## sh33p8us (Jul 7, 2014)

Pezant said:


> Two days? Ages count from the first day of the show, not the day you're entered on if that helps at all?


I know i calculated from gundog day first and then the first day so two days too old she is. 
when i was giving the class number to the owner i thought i might of put in yearling but i hadn't phew


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'l be there on the Saturday, localish show for me


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be there Gundog day and first time at Richmond for me too. I find Open shows in wet weather the worst for noise as they are often cramped when indoors. Champs in the summer where everyone is usually outside and there is much more space are the least noisy. They are busy though. You will soon get the hang of it so good luck xxx


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I will be there on Saturday! Ruska's first show since she had puppies back in Feb. She's still only got half a coat but it's pretty much her only chance to qualify for Crufts to fingers crossed. 

BessieDog I would've loved to have met you & Bess! Wrong days though boo. 

Love Richmond - it's 10 mins from my front door


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm going, we missed our class last year as didn't read the pass paperwork that said our breed started an hour earlier.

Friday this year.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

not going this year, the first time I've missed it since I started showing, shame as is one of my 'local' Ch shows


----------

